# Mud tires recommendations ?



## Dub (Dec 12, 2017)

I've always had AT tires on my daily driver trucks.



I may try a set of Firestone Destination MT2 next though.  Kinda crazy in that the AT is more in line with my driving needs.....but I love the looks of this tire.

Anyone tried them or the original Destination MT ?


----------



## watermedic (Dec 12, 2017)

I just put the Destination MTs on my truck last week.

So far so good!

A little road noise but not too bad. They sure look good!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Dec 12, 2017)

Dub, What type of truck is it? The weight of the front end will determine a lot about the life and wear of the tires. On newer Ford trucks I got great life out of Nitto's and Toyo's MT tires. I currently have AT BFG tires and hate them. After they are gone it's back to a MT tire for me. The road noise I actually find soothing to me maybe because I've heard for 25 years since I've always run some sort of a MT tire.


----------



## rospaw (Dec 12, 2017)

I run 3 Vehicles (cj5,Pinz,f150) with Mickey Thompson's and have been happy. One set of Baja Claws are 9 years old and still look/ride great. (spring/fall weekend driving only). The best look for me is the MTZ's. They ride great, not a lot of noise and have the look with the sidewall bite. Not bad off-road either.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 12, 2017)

Didn't go too big.


----------



## Dub (Dec 12, 2017)

OmenHonkey said:


> Dub, What type of truck is it? The weight of the front end will determine a lot about the life and wear of the tires. On newer Ford trucks I got great life out of Nitto's and Toyo's MT tires. I currently have AT BFG tires and hate them. After they are gone it's back to a MT tire for me. The road noise I actually find soothing to me maybe because I've heard for 25 years since I've always run some sort of a MT tire.



'17 Tacoma SR5 DoubleCab 4x4.

Running the stock OE tires, Firestone Destination LE.

Very smooth on the interstate, but I'm sure they'd have me stuck in the muck in no time flat.







rospaw said:


> I run 3 Vehicles (cj5,Pinz,f150) with Mickey Thompson's and have been happy. One set of Baja Claws are 9 years old and still look/ride great. (spring/fall weekend driving only). The best look for me is the MTZ's. They ride great, not a lot of noise and have the look with the sidewall bite. Not bad off-road either.



Sounds great.

Thanks.

My brother-in-law has always been a huge Mickey Thompson fan.  Great looking tires.




watermedic said:


> View attachment 921307
> 
> Didn't go too big.





Great looking truck.   I like the looks of those Destination MT's on there !!! 

Mine won't be oversized, either.  I'm not lifting and will be keeping the OE wheels.  Probably 265/75R16 is most likely size.


----------



## GaSwimnJig (Dec 13, 2017)

I haven't personally heard of problems with the Firestones, but Cooper and Mickey Thompson make the best tires IMO. Ultimately, it comes down to do you actually plan on driving offroad? If not, Toyo MTs are great; however, they are an extremely heavy tire that will hurt gas mileage. They also don't have the best off-road performance. But if that doesn't bother you they look good and may be a good option. However, I am biased towards Cooper and Mickey Thompson. Check out the Cooper ST Maxx, Mickey Thompson ATZ and MTZ. Check the weight of the tires and try to find a quality tires thats not overly heavy. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2017)

GaSwimnJig said:


> I haven't personally heard of problems with the Firestones, but Cooper and Mickey Thompson make the best tires IMO. Ultimately, it comes down to do you actually plan on driving offroad? If not, Toyo MTs are great; however, they are an extremely heavy tire that will hurt gas mileage. They also don't have the best off-road performance. But if that doesn't bother you they look good and may be a good option. However, I am biased towards Cooper and Mickey Thompson. Check out the Cooper ST Maxx, Mickey Thompson ATZ and MTZ. Check the weight of the tires and try to find a quality tires thats not overly heavy. Hope this helps!





Very good point on the weight of the tire and impact to milage.


My work commute looks like this on either the trip to or from work....so 45 miles/day is the norm.










Longest non-stop drive I've made in the truck so far:







I've even kicked around the idea of getting some steel wheels and mounting the MT rubber on then swapping out wheels & tires every September--January.  

I wish the timing had been right to simply take my last truck and turn it into a hunt truck and have something else for a daily driver.  Just wasn't in the budget at this point in time.  

Hoping to do that with this Tacoma in a few years.


----------



## Hoss78 (Dec 13, 2017)

Dub I managed to to get the first set of destination mt 2s my firestone dealer sold for my work truck. “3500 Duramax”. After going through dozens of sets of the original destination mt Firestone hit a homerun with the mt 2 I’ve got about 17000 miles on them so far they are holding up well they do roar a bit more it seems but are wearing even and pull good when needed. With the original mts it seemed the rubber was too soft and would beat out and sometimes even tear lugs off when in rough terrain.


----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2017)

Hoss78 said:


> Dub I managed to to get the first set of destination mt 2s my firestone dealer sold for my work truck. “3500 Duramax”. After going through dozens of sets of the original destination mt Firestone hit a homerun with the mt 2 I’ve got about 17000 miles on them so far they are holding up well they do roar a bit more it seems but are wearing even and pull good when needed. With the original mts it seemed the rubber was too soft and would beat out and sometimes even tear lugs off when in rough terrain.



Thanks for the experience, Hoss.    Good info.

Thanks.


I'm loving this truck and am looking forward to getting some time to get in the woods with it.


----------



## olered (Dec 14, 2017)

I like the Toyo MT's as well they last quite a while and ride pretty good for a mud tire. I have always put BFG A/T's on my trucks, but they don't do well in thick mud they cake up and don't self clean. My buddy has a set of Super Swamper M16's on his K5 and I was really impressed with how they did going down the road, a lot different than the original TSL's I had on my first truck.


----------



## Knotmuch (Dec 14, 2017)

Dub - Look at this site and you can compare a lot of the tires that are out there. Not recommending buying from them, just to use a resource. I like the Kenda Klever tire for the money.
https://rimzoneonline.com/tires/ken...MIl9u9taSK2AIVy4uzCh3g4g1GEAAYBSAAEgJTI_D_BwE


----------



## breathe in (Dec 15, 2017)

i got the terra trac AT II last year and am very happy with them. never had them mudding, but they do well on dry off road and also around construction site debris. (my michelin were getting chunks torn out of them). very responsive for a bigger tire. 

 they are priced right and there is absolutely no road noise. only thing I'm not crazy about is they do just ok on wet pavement. 

they have a cpl models with a more aggressive tread. 

i got mine in fla from a mom & pop tire store, buying local. 

https://www.herculestire.com/our-tires/suv-and-light-truck/


----------



## Dub (Feb 4, 2018)

olered said:


> I like the Toyo MT's as well they last quite a while and ride pretty good for a mud tire. I have always put BFG A/T's on my trucks, but they don't do well in thick mud they cake up and don't self clean. My buddy has a set of Super Swamper M16's on his K5 and I was really impressed with how they did going down the road, a lot different than the original TSL's I had on my first truck.





Decisions......decisions. 






Knotmuch said:


> Dub - Look at this site and you can compare a lot of the tires that are out there. Not recommending buying from them, just to use a resource. I like the Kenda Klever tire for the money.
> https://rimzoneonline.com/tires/ken...MIl9u9taSK2AIVy4uzCh3g4g1GEAAYBSAAEgJTI_D_BwE






Thank you !








breathe in said:


> i got the terra trac AT II last year and am very happy with them. never had them mudding, but they do well on dry off road and also around construction site debris. (my michelin were getting chunks torn out of them). very responsive for a bigger tire.
> 
> they are priced right and there is absolutely no road noise. only thing I'm not crazy about is they do just ok on wet pavement.
> 
> ...






    




Looking mighty good !!!!!


----------



## fishingtiger (Feb 5, 2018)

Check out the Toyo RTs. They are between an AT and an MT. I got them about a year ago and love them. Nice aggressive look and a bit quieter on the road than a full MT


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2018)

Dub check out the ironman tires. They are made for Hercules by Cooper.

My 06 f 150  has a set of them and they are really nice. I haven't put that many miles on them yet. 

I see them on ebay pretty  cheap most of the time.

I have the ironman MT's.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Feb 5, 2018)

I was running the Nitto Trail Grappler, aggressive looks and I had 65k on them before I traded the truck in and could of got another 15k out of them if needed. I average about 20k/year driving. They sing a little but not too bad. Saved close to $50/tire by going down from a 33x12.5R20 to a LT285/55R20 and only gave up .4 inch


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 6, 2018)

I bought a set of nitto graplers. I found the handling on wet pavement was awful. To the point I didn't feel safe driving on them. Especially on a curvy mountain roads in the rain. I had them removed and went back to the at's. Since 90% of my driving is on paved roads and only about 10% off road. I found it hard to find a good mud tire that you don't lose some handling on wet paved road.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2018)

I just put a set of BFG mt on my truck last Saturday. Always ran the BFG AT for years and loved them. Decided to go mt this time.


----------



## paulito (Feb 7, 2018)

I went with the Goodyear Duratrac Hybrid. Have been happy thus far with the handling. They are a bit loader than my BFG's and my MPG went down. I've got 30K+ on them now and i doubt they will go the 70K that i got out of my BFG's but they should get a solid 60+.

Honestly, i will likely go back to the BFG's when i need new ones. i miss my MPG and my white letters but i'm a bit old school.


----------



## model88_308 (Feb 7, 2018)

I switched to BFG from Nittos and I am, after about 18 months, very happy with them. Went down a bit from 305s to 285s on my FX4 but they are super smooth on the interstate. I used to "feel" speeds a bit over 80 before, but now 90 can easily sneak right up on you.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Feb 9, 2018)

We regularly get 70k+ out of Duratracs. They do hum a little bit but do well in almost all conditions. Cooper ST Maxx are nice also but didn't get as many miles out of them.


----------



## paulito (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm hoping for 70K. Always happy with anythign over 60K tho. The Duratracs have been very good on performance off road. Honestly tho i'm not sure i see much more performance over my BFG at's. The loss in MPG outweighs the off road performance for me just due to me driving a lot.


----------



## Dub (Mar 30, 2018)

Have the day off today.

Went by the shop and was the second guy through the door when they opened up at 7:00am.

Figured I'd get 'em on there while I waited.  No such luck....booked up with appointments.


Went ahead and ordered the tires I wanted and made my own appointment for next week.  Tire store is doing a strong bidness.


Now my only decision is white letters out.....or white letters in.  Black truck with pewter colored alloys....that will soon be black or bronze or combination of both.


----------



## hold em hook (Mar 30, 2018)

White letters out!


----------



## Dub (Apr 4, 2018)

Well............................




Went to the Mothership this morning.






Decided to go black-out after rolling them up to the truck.


----------



## red neck richie (Apr 4, 2018)

Dub said:


> Well............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look good Dub. Let me know how they drive especially on wet pavement. I haven't been able to find a mud tire that I liked the handling on wet pavement. Your input would be appreciated.


----------



## Dub (Apr 4, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> They look good Dub. Let me know how they drive especially on wet pavement. I haven't been able to find a mud tire that I liked the handling on wet pavement. Your input would be appreciated.





Will do.


A high bar has been set by the Firestone Destination AT tires.


Had 'em on 3 different 4x4 trucks and got over 50,000 miles on each set.  Great road performance and great hunting  & fishing  performance.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Apr 8, 2018)

Great looking truck and tires Dub!  I've ran those exact tires on two different trucks in the past. Overall, for a MT tire, they ride fairly smooth and relatively quiet on the road, for the first half life of the tire at least.  The wet traction is decent as well up to that point.

Once they get over 25,000 miles or so, they are more rough and noisy.  The wet traction declines pretty good too. Also, I tried them once on icy roads and they were awful! 

However, all of that above is pretty much typical for MT tires. IMO, you need to change MT tires shortly after you get over the 30,000 mile mark.  Of course I'm basing this off of two 2500HD trucks. On the Toyota, you might get better tread life out of them. When compared to other MT tires I think these tires rank pretty high.


----------



## Dub (Apr 9, 2018)

lonewolf247 said:


> Great looking truck and tires Dub!  I've ran those exact tires on two different trucks in the past. Overall, for a MT tire, they ride fairly smooth and relatively quiet on the road, for the first half life of the tire at least.  The wet traction is decent as well up to that point.
> 
> Once they get over 25,000 miles or so, they are more rough and noisy.  The wet traction declines pretty good too. Also, I tried them once on icy roads and they were awful!
> 
> However, all of that above is pretty much typical for MT tires. IMO, you need to change MT tires shortly after you get over the 30,000 mile mark.  Of course I'm basing this off of two 2500HD trucks. On the Toyota, you might get better tread life out of them. When compared to other MT tires I think these tires rank pretty high.






Thanks, Lonewolf.

I've really enjoyed this little truck.

I wanted a set of the Destination AT Special Editions but they weren't available when I went tire shopping.

They have a cool camo looking pattern molded into the sidewalls.


Look great shined up and even better when some mud dries on 'em.

Perform the same as the other Destination AT's that have served me so well in the past.









I love the look of these MT2's, however there are tradeoffs.  These are E-rated which is overkill for my needs...much heavier than the Destination LE's that came off the truck.  Gonna be interesting to see what kind of mileage I get out of the first tank of gas with them. 

Gonna run them an see.  Have two buddies with them and they said they are getting better life on the MT2 than the original.  They are running K1500 and K2500 4x4's.  Like you said...maybe this lighter truck will be even easier on them.


Hoping I can get some of this rain to come down when I get a couple days off work....gonna go have fun getting it dirty.


----------



## Goat (Apr 10, 2018)

Do they come with yeti stickers for the back window?


----------



## Dub (Apr 12, 2018)

Goat said:


> Do they come with yeti stickers for the back window?



I wouldn't know.

I've got some unused YETI stickers if you want them.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2018)

What is this Yeti sticker y'all speak of?????

Yeti have Chicom knock off tires now. .....


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have an extra set of wheels if you want them.

I run BFGs on my F250 but most of my driving is road with some dirt road.  Get good mileage out of them too.
I have Toyo MTs on my Tacoma TRD.  They will rock you silly at slow speed until they warm up.  They are a little loud on the road.  I have used them to climb out of ditches and many other places you really don't want to be....they will clog if you let them...over all they have been just above OK.  Can't keep a set of Nittos on any truck I have...just don't hold up.

Hope you have good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Dub (Jul 23, 2018)

Well......it's been about 5,000 miles on these and I have to say that I'm very pleased with these tires.

I'm sure the treadwear will be much less than the AT tires I'm used to.

The impact to my mileage has been very small over the OE highway tires that I ran the first 4,700 miles.




Here was a great comparison.   The same I-20/I-95 interstate trip made 9 months apart.














Yesterday's trip.











Considering I went up almost 20 lbs per tire on individual weight......I ain't complaining.


----------



## red neck richie (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks for the update Dub. I will look at getting these tires when my BFG's where out. Less than a mile per gallon difference is not bad at all. By the way get some gas your almost out.


----------



## Dub (Jul 25, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Thanks for the update Dub. I will look at getting these tires when my BFG's where out. Less than a mile per gallon difference is not bad at all. By the way get some gas your almost out.




LOL.....just refilled a little while ago.












BFG K02's seem to get really good lifetime, too.


I'm really happy with my truck's performance at this time.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Sep 17, 2018)

Can I bring this back for an update? I have been eyeballing those Hercules MT's for the Jeep but I loved the original Firestone M/T's on my Pathfinder years ago. How's the wear? How many miles? How often do you rotate? What's the latest scoop. I've ran almost every mud tire out there except BFG or Goodyear. Never liked them. Those Firestone Destination MT's were second only to my Toyo's.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 17, 2018)

I like some things about my Toyos and don't like other things but all around they are good.  I do rotate every 5K and balance.  I wish I got the gas mileage Dub gets...I don't...closer to 17.5.


----------



## Dub (Sep 18, 2018)

Curvebow05 said:


> Can I bring this back for an update? I have been eyeballing those Hercules MT's for the Jeep but I loved the original Firestone M/T's on my Pathfinder years ago. How's the wear? How many miles? How often do you rotate? What's the latest scoop. I've ran almost every mud tire out there except BFG or Goodyear. Never liked them. Those Firestone Destination MT's were second only to my Toyo's.




I've had them on for approximately 7,000 miles.


The wear is minimal.   


They were rotated after 5,000 miles.....and will be rotated again at 10,000 miles when I get my next oil change.


There isn't much tire noise when driving....but then again I had my exhaust modified just prior to getting these tires....exhaust has more throaty sound that likely drowns out some of the tire noise.

I've had seven 4x4 vehicles and this is my first set of mud tires.  Prior to these my favorite tire was the Destination AT....excellent off-road performance, good on street and over 55,000 miles on every set I had....and I did a crappy job of rotating them. 


I had my truck out in the wet clay this weekend and they hooked up very well and got me through stuff I don't think my old favorite AT rubber would have.  The wide tread lugs do a great job of shedding stuff and biting into whatever you are driving through.















I'm really wanting a set of these SCS Ray10's fro my truck....but they have some offset and will have my tires slightly wider apart....just enough to allow debris to sling off the tires onto the body's sides.  Looks like some wide mudflaps would be needed.


----------



## fireman1501 (Sep 18, 2018)

BFG end of discussion!. I been sold on BF tires since I one time has a 91 ford with worn out front end. Tried several different types of tires and brands. The BF tires would get twice the miles that other brands would.


----------



## Dub (Sep 20, 2018)

fireman1501 said:


> BFG end of discussion!. I been sold on BF tires since I one time has a 91 ford with worn out front end. Tried several different types of tires and brands. The BF tires would get twice the miles that other brands would.



Folks do speak highly on the lifetime of those BFG MT for certain.


----------

